# can you own red eyed crocodile skink's in Australia?



## Carla Visentin (Sep 13, 2017)

Im just curious to know because I cannot find a list that shows all the reptiles you can own in Australia


----------



## Foozil (Sep 13, 2017)

Short answer: No
If they are not wild or native in Australia, they are illegal to keep with any publicly available wildlife license I believe. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Bl69aze (Sep 13, 2017)

Not sure where you live but in nsw we have a file that tells you what you can keep on different level licenses

http://www.environment.nsw.gov.au/~/media/8609F448DCA94264AC0F4A2DB044C85A.ashx


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Sep 14, 2017)

amazing amazon has a section for what you can keep in every state- basically the only thing i use currently.


----------

